# New to Vaping...



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

Hi Guys!

I have introduced myself earlier...

I am new to the vaping community and I would like to free myself of the "bad habit" 

I have owned a basic E-go starter kit before but i wasn't too impressed with the quality compared to the twisp. I have R700 to spend on a kit & charger + liquid. 

What kit would be the best to start off with for that amount?

All help is highly appreciated!!!


----------



## Andre (8/2/15)

This is the closest I could get, whilst still capable of helping you kick the stinky habit: http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Specials/Eleaf-D16-Nautilus-coils
For juices try www.skybluevaping.co.za - look at their sample pack maybe - and you get a free juice special currently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

What about the http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Premium-Starter ? 

It seems decent for the price as well.


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> What about the http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Starter-Kits/Premium-Starter ?
> 
> It seems decent for the price as well.



That will also be better than the EVOD or Twisp combo.

Basically both offer better tanks and Variable Voltage batteries, which will give you a more fulfilling vape.

The Nautilus Mini is a better tank, however it's arguable how much better. It also has airflow control which the MPT3 does not have. But the Mpt3 is very well balanced in terms of airflow.


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That will also be better than the EVOD or Twisp combo.
> 
> Basically both offer better tanks and Variable Voltage batteries, which will give you a more fulfilling vape.
> 
> The Nautilus Mini is a better tank, however it's arguable how much better. It also has airflow control which the MPT3 does not have. But the Mpt3 is very well balanced in terms of airflow.



Will I be able to switch to the Nautilus Mini tank and still keep the EVOD battery if i wanted to upgrade later?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> Will I be able to switch to the Nautilus Mini tank and still keep the EVOD battery if i wanted to upgrade later?



No, unfortunately the EVOD battery doesn't give enough power to run the Nautilus properly.


EVOD battery are basically only good for the starter tanks


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> Will I be able to switch to the Nautilus Mini tank and still keep the EVOD battery if i wanted to upgrade later?



Yes you will, but I've recommended a different battery with longer life in your other thread 
It's not ideal, but it will work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

Hey, did I misunderstand? You want to put a Nauti on an EVOD battery?

I've put a Nauti on an EVOD battery, and it barely sparks up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barnicle (8/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey, did I misunderstand? You want to put a Nauti on an EVOD battery?
> 
> I've put a Nauti on an EVOD battery, and it barely sparks up.




You got it right! Dont worry about it bud... @free3dom has helped me choose my first kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

Nice..
Good job @free3dom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (8/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Nice..
> Good job @free3dom



Thanks 

The D16 I recommended pushes 10W/5V so while not perfect for the mAN it should actually work okay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks
> 
> The D16 I recommended pushes 10W/5V so while not perfect for the mAN it should actually work okay



Oh Ya for sure.

I used a Spinner 2 with a mAN for months... And honestly, I couldn't understand why everyone here needed "more".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------

